# macbook ne lit pas les fichier de mon dd externe



## koukich (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous et à toute ,  je suis nouvelle sur ce site , et je m y connais très peu en ordi , je voudrais vraiment comprendre mais je sais pas du tout par ou commencer , bref je vais essayer de vous exposer mon problème.
Donc j avais un imac et j ai acheter un macbook pro a la place car je dois souvent me déplacer, aussi j ai pris soin  de sauvegarder sur mon disque dur externe lacie qui fait 1 terra ( que j ai acheter exprès! ) mais video et des fichier important ainsi que des logiciels du moins je croyais que ça l avais pris en compte.
Je branche donc mon disque dur externe sur mon nouveau mac book et la c est le drame...
Non seulement j ai perdu une partie de mes video ainsi que de mes photos mais en plus les seule video restante mon macbook ne veux pas les lire ou ne les reconnais pas en fait ça fait un logo tout blanc....
Un ami ma alors conseillé de mettre perian, et ça fait... rien du tout
J ai donc tant bien que mal essayer de comprendre les réponses sur divers forum concernant ce sujet, j ai vaguement compris que j aurais du paramètre ou formater mon dd externe avec une histoire de fat32 au milieu, et biensûr j ignore complément a quoi ça fait référence.
Alors si quelque un lit ce message : Ausecour !!!
Si quelqu' un peut me répondre es ce que je peux avoir une réponse détaillé  et pas une réponse du style : tu met ton fat32 en Xp 2000 que tu couple  sur ton dd en sp 25  ( je dis n importe quoi biensûr  , mais pour moi ça  c est du chinois )
Aussi si vous même , vos parent, votre soeur ou même vos voisins connaissent un livre qui parlerais de tout ce qui concernes les fichiers ,les formats , le formatage en lui meme pour les périphériques , je sais pas si ça existe mais si vous connaissez quelque chose qui s en rapproche , je prend !
Bonne soirée koukich


----------



## lappartien (8 Mars 2012)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://search.freefind.com/find.html?id=25354542&pageid=r&mode=ALL&n=0&query=formater+son+disque+dur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

aller sur mac osx facile (formater)


----------



## koukich (9 Mars 2012)

Merci l appartient mais je parle de mon disque dur externe pas  du disque dur de mon mac sinon les liens que tu m as donné sont très intéressant surtout pour le clonage  je connaissais pas  du tout.
Merci encore  ,  elodie


----------



## Nata-chat (9 Mars 2012)

bah tes photos et tes vidéos, c'est pas parce que tu ne les trouve pas qu'elles ne sont pas là^^

Etape 1
> est ce que tu peux : Aller dans utilitaire* > Ouvrir informations système > Cliquer sur USB dans la liste matériel > sur le deuxième bus USB à droite, cliquer sur _concentrateur_ ou sur _eGo USB_ > nous dire ce que tu lis à _Système de fichiers_ et _Contenu_
(*pour aller ds utilitaires, cliques sur l'icone /visage bleu en bas à gauche de ta barre > cliques sur le nom de ton mac dans la colonne de gauche>clique application à droite puis sur utilitaires 

Si ça te semble trop compliqué
> est-ce toi qui as formaté le disque dur sinon est ce que tu as  encore la boite en carton du LaCie ? (au cas où il y aurait marqué  "formaté pour Windows" ou qqchose comme ça...), il me semble que tu  arrives à lire certains fichiers ?

Etape 2 
> comment fais tu pour lire tes fichiers (je sais que ça a l'air d'être une question de base mais quand on débute ...), tu cliques sur le nom ?, tu passes par IPhoto ? ou Imovie ? ou un autre logiciel ?

> est ce que tu sais si il y a des fichiers _de même format_ dont certains sont lisibles et d'autres non ? 

> quels sont les logiciels que tu ne peux pas lire (il est bien possible que tu sois obligée de les réinstaller, car le système a perdu des fichiers de paramétrage en route qui n'étaient pas stockés avec les logiciels dans Applications, mais dans les fichiers système)

> est ce que tu peux nous dire les formats que tu peux lire ? et sais tu quels formats  qui te posent problème : fichier invisible ou visible mais que tu ne peux pas lire correctement


----------



## koukich (9 Mars 2012)

alors pour ta première questions voila ce que j ai trouvé :
ConcentrateurSPAM:

  Identifiant du produit:	0x2513
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x0424  (SMSC)
  Version:	 b.b3
  Vitesse:	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
  Identifiant de lemplacement:	0xfd100000 / 2
  Courant disponible (mA):	500
  Courant requis (mA):	2

LaCie StorageSPAM:

  Capacité:	1 To (1SPAM000SPAM204SPAM886SPAM016 octets)
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Oui
  Nom BSD:	disk1
  Identifiant du produit:	0x1029
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x059f  (LaCie)
  Version:	1,00
  Numéro de série:	159B506844FF
  Vitesse:	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
  Fabricant:	LaCie
  Identifiant de lemplacement:	0xfd120000 / 4
  Courant disponible (mA):	500
  Courant requis (mA):	2
  Type de carte de partition:	APM (Carte de partition Apple)
  État S.M.A.R.T.:	Non géré
  Volumes:
disk1s1SPAM:
  Capacité:	32 Ko (32SPAM256 octets)
  Nom BSD:	disk1s1
  Contenu:	Apple_partition_map
LaCieSPAM:
  Capacité:	1 To (1SPAM000SPAM070SPAM627SPAM328 octets)
  Disponible:	822,43 Go (822SPAM432SPAM931SPAM840 octets)
  Inscriptible:	Oui
  Système de fichiers:	HFS+ journalisé
  Nom BSD:	disk1s3
  Point de montage:	/Volumes/LaCie
  Contenu:	Apple_HFS

Récepteur à infrarougeSPAM:

  Identifiant du produit:	0x8242
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x05ac  (Apple Inc.)
  Version:	0,16
  Vitesse:	Jusquà 1,5 Mb/s
  Fabricant:	Apple Computer, Inc.
  Identifiant de lemplacement:	0xfd110000 / 3
  Courant disponible (mA):	500
  Courant requis (mA):	100


Voila c est du chinois pour moi mais si ça te dis quelque chose...
Ensuite   pour les fichiers qui sont visibles se sont mes vidéo sauf qu il n y'a plus le logo de quick time seulement un logo tout blanc que je ne peux pas lire mais les fichiers sont bien sur mon disque dur externe , et quand je veux les lire ben en fait je double clique juste dessus.
Pour ce qui est de mes musique tout a carrément disparu pourtant quand je les avais mis sur mon disque dur externe depuis mon imac  tout fonctionnais bien et je les avaient testé pour voir si ça les lisais bien sur le disque dur externe mais depuis que j ai voulu rebranché mon disque dur externe sur mon nouveaux macbook pro ça a fait ça.
les fichiers en question sont des fichiers raw ou mp4 .
Le seul fichier qu il reconnait c est un fichier rtf  c est  petit document ou j avais mis des liens comme le document word pad.
Voila si  ça te dis quelque chose , dis le moi.


----------



## Nata-chat (9 Mars 2012)

Bon
bonne nouvelle, a priori le format du disque n'est pas en cause 
Système de fichiers:	HFS+ journalisé
  ...
  Contenu:	Apple_HFS
On est bien sur du Apple HFS + c'est du Mac Os étendu et journalisé c'est parce qu'il garde une trace des modifications


----------



## koukich (9 Mars 2012)

heu.........:mouais:
 c est quoi le HSF journalisé ?
Et je fais quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Nata-chat (9 Mars 2012)

arf dsl, je n'ai pas une très bonne connexion 



je te disais que le_ HFS c'est un format apple donc pas de problème de ce côté là_

Etape 2
le mp4 c'est de la vidéo
le raw, c'est de l'image souvent issue directement de l'appareil photo

tu étais sous quelle version d'OSX avant ?

... je t'ai vu passer 

est ce que tu peux STP faire une recherche pour voir si tes fichiers sont cachés quelque part :
tu montes ton disque bien sûr, cliques sur le bureau 
là tu fais Cmd-F, et dans la liste à côté du bouton type tu sélectionnes soit la musique, soit toutes les images, soit toutes les videos

Sinon tu peux aussi
- vérifier que tu as toutes les mises à jour Apple (ds la pomme en haut à gauche > mise à jour des logiciels)
- tester ton DD externe pour voir si les autorisations doivent ou non être réparées
- vérifier que ton DD est bien alimenté en électricité (je te dis ça parceque j'ai un DD de 1To aussi avec un double USB et ça m'a posé qq soucis avec mon ancien macbook)
- vérifier que tu as les bons fichiers de paramètres et/ou les logiciels de lecture avec les bonnes versions


----------



## lappartien (10 Mars 2012)

sans vouloir déranger, il me semble que ce n'est pas la seule à avoir ce pb sur des DDE et avec Lion ou SL sachant ou pas (comme ici) qu'il y avait peut-être une partition windows. Étant un petit mac users de 3° génération (soixantaine d'années) j'essaierais de regarder en recherche mac g ou google et ce dans le bon chapitre sinon ils vont se fâcher...
semblerait toutefois que certains bugs de lion soient délicats à résoudre....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h19 ----------

supplément d'infos: un DD interne ou externe reste un DD. Voir aussi chez la cie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h20 ----------

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=8vVaT4u5Hais0QWN15HMDQ


----------



## Nata-chat (11 Mars 2012)

bah je comprends parfaitement qu'on panique quand on n'y connait rien en ordinateurs et qu'on croit qu'on a perdu ses photos de famille

d'ailleurs je parierais qu'elle a copié collé la même demande sur d'autres forums et qu'après c'est au plus offrant, au plus rapide etc...

quant à nous dire si son problème s'est arrangé, voire remercier les gens qui l'aident :rateau:

(mais je suis peut-être mauvaise langue, elle va peut être revenir   et comme moi je n'ai pas toujours dit _merci_, alors camembert :rose


----------



## koukich (11 Mars 2012)

C est quoi cette réponse  !je suis désolé nat chat mais je travaille du lundi au samedi non stop désolé de te répondre que le dimanche au calme et a tete reposé et désolé de ne pas  être aussi rapide que toi je passe pas non plu toute mes soirée  sur internet  attendre en vain une réponse j ai aussi besoin de dormir le soir.
Ils ont qu a mettre un tchat en ligne ça éviterais ce genre de problème et de remarque que je trouve désobligeante.
Et pour ton information je ne perd pas que des photos de famille mais aussi mes montage sur final cut et j ai mis un sacré bout de temps a maitrisé a peu près correctement ce logiciel alors oui ça me fait chier de les perdre.

Bref  pour tes dernière question la recherche cmd f ne donne rien c est comme si les fichiers n existais pas.
En ce qui concerne mon imac j étais sous snow leopard 10.6 et la c est sous Lion 10.7 
Oui mon dd externe est  bien alimenté je sais quand même branché une prise de plus il y'a un voyant lumineux sur mon dd externe qui me signale que mon dd est bien sous tension.

Quand a comment savoir si j ai les bon paramètre et les bonne version je n'en ai aucune  idée parce que je ne sais pas du tout a quoi ça doit correspondre , la seule chose que je sais c est que sur mac pour lire le video on recommande quick time que j ai installé, l'ordinateur ma demandé lui meme si je voulais mettre la nouvelle version  je l ai fait, donc j imagine que c est la dernière  et que par conséquent quick time est a jour.

Quand  a ton "merci" si hardement désiré excuse moi mais pour l instant tu  ne me demande de faire  que des vérification et mon problème est toujours pas résolu 
Je ne sais toujours pas si je peux lettre des docu , des vidéos ou de la musique sur mon dd externe  de peur de les perdre.
Es ce que si je les met,  mon dd externe les prend bien en compte ? et comment vérifié qu il les a pris en intégralité ?
Pourquoi alors que j ai bien  fait attentions d 'acheter un dd externe compatible mac certains de mes documents ont été effacé ? , pourquoi certain fichiers ont été pris en compte et pas d autre ?Et pourquoi refuse t il toujours de les lire sur mon macbook ?
Comment paramétrer mon dd externe ? ou puis je mettre les document restant de mon dd externe ?
Si je formate mon dd externe ou le  paramètre es ce que je vais perdre ce que j ai mi sur mon macbook ?  Es ce que  les deux sont lié  une fois que j ai branché mon dd sur mon ordi ? ou chacun est séparé ?
 Si tu te sent le courage de me répondre sans me juger  et comprendre que je répondrais pas  tout desuite je lirais la réponse sinon abstient toi, je me serais vraiment passé de se genre de commentaire puéril.


----------



## Nata-chat (11 Mars 2012)

désolée j'ai la grippe et un projet de programmation à terminer
donc je suis bénévolement et gracieusement à ta disposition derrière mon ordi
deux mots pour dire ok j'ai lu je vais chercher c'est pas dur
je ne suis pas responsable du tchat en ligne ni de la gestion du forum

et les gens qui s'énervent devant leur ordi et qui partent en vrille, sans voir qu'on leur tend la main, que quelqu'un se casse le cul pour rédiger un message détaillé à pas d'heure, et que ce quelqu'un soit prêt à les accompagner mais _étape par étape_, pour moi c'est un comportement puéril

et je trouve que je suis très conciliante d'autres t'auraient envoyé te dém... toute seule avec google
d'ailleurs... puisque tu me trouves désobligeante...


----------



## lappartien (12 Mars 2012)

bon, si j'ai bien compris, j'ai la journée (jusqu'à ce soir où tu rentres du boulot) pour répondre et résoudre dans le calme le pb.
je vais donc t'adresser au courant de la journée plusieurs posts qui devraient te servir .
vu qu'entre temps j'ai d'autres occups aussi.
je vais essayer de te faire un résumé et s'il y a des liens je te mettrai que ceux qui devraient résoudre le pb ce qui t'éviteras de perdre du temps.

à+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h41 ----------

1/ dis-nous quel est exactement le DDexterne de la cie que tu as et s'il se connecte via usb ou fire wire ou les deux.
2/as-tu installé windows aussi sur ton ordi?
3/ les vidéos et autres fichiers étaient-ils des fichiers windows ou mac?
4/ ton mac book pro lequel?

comme cela ça devrait aller + vite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

ah oui c'est quel logo qui est tout blanc?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

tes anciens fichiers tu ne les retrouve pas sur l'i mac non plus?
connais-tu à la louche le poids de ces fichiers (en totalité ceux que tu retrouve splus ceux que t'a paumé)?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------

car sur ton DDE tu as une centaine de GO ce qui n'est pas rien déjà...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------

bon voilà, je me réserve les réponses à donner suivant les tiennes et ce pour ne pas te submerger de celles qui te seront inutiles. À ce soir.


----------

